# Breed identification? (Probably a mix)



## ruddenca (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi there! Just wondering if anybody can help me identify the breed of my doe, Nora. The person we got her from obviously didn't know, but has always assumed she is a mix. I've attached some pictures, but some distinctive characteristics are that she's a bit short legged, has tufts of hair coming out of her ears, and has no beard. And she almost always looks like she's smiling


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like a ND mix. Not sure what it's mixed with though.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

kiko?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

ND crossed with Alpine? Toggenburg?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She looks like our local feral mixes. But since you're not in Hawaii (or are you?) I'm guessing a ND mix. lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I was thinking one of the island feral breeds, the main land does have two or three types of them.


----------



## ruddenca (Oct 16, 2015)

No, I'm from Michigan  It will take me a minute to get pictures up, but she just killed it last week with triplets. She was bred with the black-and-white alpine Nubian mix, so his coloring is probably the reason for this, but her kids really do look a bit like Oberhasli.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm on my phone right now but, look up San Clemente island goats.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

No, her markings & horns are wrong for San Clementes.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I would guess she has a decent amount of Ober in there.


----------



## ruddenca (Oct 16, 2015)

Those San Clements are neat looking goats! She does have a bit of their look, but I agree not very likely  Thanks for your input everyone, not I can tell people that she MAY be an ND Oberhasli ??? mix


----------

